# How do you begin showing?



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

how do you find shows that you can show in and then register in them??


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't you have a trainer? They should be able to help you along.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah but its just my friend since she went to school to be a trainer, but i dont want to ask her because i want to show my parents that this is something that i want and am willing to do myself... you know?


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have a local 4H club or a county extension office, they usually have a list of shows.

Various breed organizations (like AQHA) have a show schedule posted on their site.

Local stables sometimes host shows, you may want to call or check their website for a show schedule.

Our trainer is also great at finding us shows and letting us know which ones are good and which ones to avoid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

